# Looking for 4 Oldschool JL Audio 12W3-D2



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there guys! I know this is a longshot, and if I am not supposed to make a post like this please feel free to reprimand. I’m just wondering if anybody would happen to have any brand new in box old school original JL Audio 12W3-D2 version one subs. Twice on eBay in the last five years there was a pair of brand new ones. And I let them go both times. Really ticks me off LOL. Anyway shoot me a PM if you can help out. Also looking for D2 W3 15‘s or 18’s. Thanks a million!

PS- if indeed they are 100% BNIB NOS I will pay full original retail.

-Mike


----------

